# Waht type of Front Derailleur for 481SL



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm getting my 481SL soon, but need to order some components to put on it. Especially I'm a bit bugged by the Front Derailleur: What type would fit the 481 (i.e Braze-on or ??)?

Tia

Christain


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

481 takes a braze on front deraileur.


----------

